# Motion Sensors



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This is the one using the Christmas Ground stake. You pry off the metal ring at the bottom. It gives strength to the stake and should be replaced after you are done. It will just push right on. Remove the screws and pull apart. Take a drill bit and drill a hole just big enough for the sensor to go though in the top of the back of the outlet box. Attack the sensor using the nut on it. I have had some that the nut wanted to keep get working lose. So after I got it in. I took my hot melt glue gun and ran a bead around the back side of the nut and the outside of stem. Then take a soldering gun and remove the black wire from the switch. I soldered that to the black wire form the sensor. Then covered it with electric wire heat shrink wrap. Then solder the red sensor wire to the switch, where you removed the black. Then solder the white fixture wire to the switch with the existing white wires. You can see this was a salvaged sensor. Also I use this last year to operate my scissor clown prop. Well to limit the the sensor area I used the piece of duct tape. You can even put it on both sides so it will keep the prop from triggering as they walk away if it needs to. I get someone to walk to it , while I hold a board at the sensor. Then when I know when I want it to start I tape it. I also check for re triggering as they pass completely through. I hope this helps, any questions, drop us a line.














































I have to continue in another post.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

At this point put it it back together. I use mine set on test mode.

This one I did just taking a appliance cord, 2 screw in bulb to cord adapters. exterior lighting box, and cheap motion sensor light. The only thing with this is there is NO circuit breaker or ground fault. So This one should only be used, if you have a ground fault circuit. The wiring is black to power cord line. Red to black fixture line. White to white. If it has a green fixture line. Connect it to the metal box.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I definitely need motion sensors. I want to try the first one you mentioned. I don't suppose you have more pictures of the process? I get an idea of the process, but more pictures always helps. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Joiseygal I am sorry, I don't. I made these years ago. But was doing this for someone else. So I thought I would put it on here. If I have another Christmas stake. I will do a new for you, with more pictures.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

That would be great I also would like to see more on this.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a lot of information on my website about motion detection and the different options for hacks and such.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

hpropman said:


> I have a lot of information on my website about motion detection and the different options for hacks and such.


Good information Hpropman. I use this one because I get the green stakes on sale after Christmas and the motion sensors off old lights. So it is cheap.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good Watcher! Thanks for the extra pictures!


----------

